# more Rainbow colour socks i've knit :)



## persephonewillo (Feb 7, 2009)

even with all the divorce drama going on i've still been knitting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i figure i might as well continue with the socks in between job hunting and helping my mum around the house... i've been putting them on etsy to earn a wee little bit of cash until a real job comes up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...i've been on a bit of a stripe kick with my socks lately.  who doesn't love mismatched stripe socks??


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 7, 2009)

I am madly in love with the last pair! have you ever though about selling these???


----------



## kristakamikaze (Feb 7, 2009)

Those are SO Cute!!


----------



## persephonewillo (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_I am madly in love with the last pair! have you ever though about selling these???_

 
i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i have an etsy store.  the pair you love sold about 3 hours after i put them up.  the others are still waiting for a special pair of feet to take them home.  lol.


----------



## bebeflamand (Feb 7, 2009)

Would you mind putting up a link to your etsy store?  The socks are cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope everything works out well for you in the future.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 7, 2009)

too cute!!! I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice job


----------



## persephonewillo (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebeflamand* 

 
_Would you mind putting up a link to your etsy store?  The socks are cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope everything works out well for you in the future._

 
can i do that?  i don't want to spam. 

http://FeetingFrenzy.etsy.com

admin... remove the link if i'm breaking any rules


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link ... I have a friend who collects fun socks and I want to pass it on to her. Yes, the third pair is the loudest because of the contrasting black which I love... and I love the mismatched first pair. 

How long does it take you to knit a pair?


----------



## persephonewillo (Feb 9, 2009)

it takes me about 3 days to a few weeks to knit a pair.  it all really depends on what's going on around me.  i've gotten a lot more knitting done here at my parents' place than i did at home... chock that up to no kids around to homeschool during the week.  in between job hunting i knit.  it keeps me sane.


----------

